# Learning about the Bow



## iroccopz28 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to archery hunting. Actually, I am hopeing to go out for the first time this comming year. I have a couple of old bow that were given to me years back and I am trying to learn as much as I can before I start buying things and figuring out how I can get myself going with as little expense as possable. If I have to spend I will though.

So my question is, how do I know if the cable has to be replaced? I believe that both of my bows have steel cables. The cables on both of them look to me to be fine, the string on one looks fine to me as well, but the string on the other looks like it might have some wear.

I will probly be asking a lot of questions over time because as I said before I am going to try to learn what I can before I start buying anything.

Thanks in advance for any help,


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Go to a pro shop and have a proffesioal check it out for you. He will be able to tell you :beer:


----------

